# new member



## sandybaird (Jan 1, 2012)

i am thinking about starting training again but had back surgery jan.2010 do you think that i have rested my back long enough. if so any support with this task would be greatfully accepted. thank you all.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*sandybaird* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM. Its been 2yrs so how do you feel? If it was me I would start training; starting light and using perfect form. Repost in our training forum for some feedback.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 1, 2012)

only you will know if you're ready to start training. welcome to the board


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------

